

An Economist Goes to a Bar (and solves the mysteries of dating) - bluishgreen
http://www.slate.com/id/2177637/nav/ais

======
mynameishere
_from Columbia University's various graduate and professional schools_

There's a random sample for you.

------
adrianwaj
Interesting that females go toward someone of their own ethnic/cultural group
(except for East Asian women who are neutral) and males are indifferent to the
group of their would-be partner. It's like men are still spreading the seed
far and wide, and women seek to avoid the raping conquerors.

------
Alex3917
"economists marry economists, probably not because they actually prefer to do
so, but because those are the people they meet in daily life."

That pretty much sums up my feelings toward economists as well.

------
curi
Did they really have to apologize for their part in _dispelling mystery_? :/

